

Bitcoin wallet validation website - vizza
http://www.antifraud.com
Free service to check out a wallet holder via SMS and geolocation.  Also, it has a community database of fraudulent wallet holders.
======
vizza
It's kind of like ebay feedback. Not perfect - community driven. I think the
geolocation can prevent fraud, but it can be gotten around. It is just an
informational tool.

I've paused in fear many times before hitting Send on a Bitcoin transfer. I
would use this for slightly more ease-of-mind.

------
doubt_me
So basically anyone with a google voice number will be flagged

